

They said you cant change your name - nautical
http://entanglement.gopherwoodstudios.com/
They didn&#x27;t let me change the name in high score ... how the hell I can show my friends how much I have scored ... 
So I had to do what I did ..
======
nautical
They didnt allow me change the name while submitting score .. How the hell i
can show to my friends how much i have scored ...

So I touched their top score list ..

